# Arret maladie



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Coucou comment ça se passe quand votre pe vous envoi par SMS un arrêt maladie pour enfant malade alors que l'enfant va quand même à l'école et la mère au boulot?
J'ai juste à fermer ma bouche et déduire la semaine?
Je precise que Nous sommes en litige depuis 1 mois.
Merci de vos retours


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

déjà je fais comme si j'avais pas reçu le sms... ou pas le fichier joint.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Si c'est la maman qui est en soit disant en arrêt maladie si elle ne met pas l'enfant c'est de la convenance personnelle vous êtes payée sans les IE ! et si c'est pour l'enfant il y a juste 5 jours à déduire ... elle vous prend pour un jambon mais c'est dommage d'en arriver là !!!


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement si tu n'as pas repondu à ce SMS rien ne prouve que tu as eut l'info.
Ceci dit pour être recevable elle pourra te le donner au plus tard au retour de l'enfant.
Je crains que la seule chose que tu puisses faire c'est verifier que ça ne depasse pas les 5jrs/an.
J'imagine qu'il s'agit de cette fratrie où tu as refusé l'Avenant à la baisse mais dont les PE n'ont pas encore décidé de rompre ton contrat alors qu'ils n'ont déjà plus besoin de toi pour l'ainée et beaucoup moins pour la cadette, c'est bien ça?
Si c'est ça, je dirais que oui c'est pas très classe.
Mais qu'en même temps si tu continue d'être payée depuis un mois pour 2 enfants alors qu'il n'y en a qu'une qui vient et moins d'h que prévue, même en retirant cette fois ci ces 5 jrs tu n'es pas perdante. C'est juste enervant de voir comme il semble facile d'avoir un Certificat Medical pour une enfant qui ne va pas si mal que ça... à moins qu'elle n'aille vraiment pas bien mais que le PE décide de l'envoyer quand même à l'école pour ne pas rater le travail?


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Griselda oui c'est bien moi 😂
Et sur la photo joint c'est marqué journée enfant malade le nom de la maman et les date d'arrêt. 
Je pense que je vais démissionner car je commence à péter un plomb ça fait un an qu'elle me prend pour un jambon et là depuis le refus d'avenant c'est open bar ils font ce qu'ils veulent. Ils sont en train de me dégoûter du métier. J'ai un entretien pour des jumeaux samedi, je ne suis même pas motivé car j'ai encore peur de tomber sur des c...s.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Il y a une chose qui m interpelle vous dite un arrêt maladie 
Il y a une différence entre un arrêt maladie et un certificat médical


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Elle ne doit pas être si malade que ça elle va à l'école que le matin et là c'est la mamie qui gère


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Sandrine2572 c'est une ordonnance avec écrit journée enfant malade le nom de la maman et les dates. Signature du medecin


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

Ben ça c'est un truc destiné aux employeurs de la maman, pour qu'elle puisse prendre une journée enfant malade et ne pas perdre de salaire (dans la limite d'un certain nombre de jours pas an...)
Ce n'est absolument pas un papier qui vous est destiné.


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Ok donc je suis en droit de ne pas lui déduire les jours en lui disant que son papier n'est pas bon?


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

on déduit max 5 j par an sur présentation d'un CERTIFICAT MÉDICAL.....
Là ce n'est pas un certificat médical.
Il doit généralement y avoir écrit : 'CERTIFICAT MÉDICAL : Je soussigné Docteur Machin, atteste que l'état de santé de l'enfant TRUC nécessite qu'il reste à son domicile et ne permet pas qu'il soit confié à l'assistante maternelle pour une durée de .... jours, soit du tant au tant...."
Si ça dit que Madame TRUC a un arrêt pour garder son enfant malade, ça pourrait A LA LIMITE suffire si y'a au moins le nom et prénom de l'enfant (et encore ce n'est pas un certificat médical)... C'est le cas ?


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Mon conseil pour ton entretient pour les jumeaux est de coucher par écrit tout ce que tu souhaite précisément comme condition de travail sous la forme "J'ai besoin de...".
Il te faudra surtout bien faire entendre que c'est bien un enfant = un contrat donc si l'un est malade ça n'autorise pas à minorer le salaire pour les 2. Que le taux horaire est defini pour chaque contrat donc si ce sont 2 temps partiels, ça ne vaut pas pour un temps plein.

Perso je ne démissionnerais des autres que si mon Agrément ne me permettrait pas d'accueillir tout le monde... ou bien si vraiment ces gens m'insuporte, dans ce cas 2 possibilités:
- ils en sont avertit uniquement dans le respect du préavis et tant pis si ça ne leur laisse pas assez de temps pour me remplacer
- je les informe dès aujourd'hui "par courtoisie" que je cherche d'autres contrats que les leur qui ne me conviennent pas pour vivre et donc je les encourage vivement à me trouver une remplaçante très vite car si c'est eux qui rompent le contrat ils auront la possibilité d'en déterminer la date

Tu dois garder à l'esprit que démissionner c'est minimum 4 mois de suspenssion d'ARE (ensuite il faut demander à passer en commission et il n'est pas dit combien de temps pour récuperer ses droits) et que demissionner c'est pas de prime de rupture. Mais des fois ça vaut mieux pour être enfin debarrassée...


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 non il n'y a pas le nom de l'enfant


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

Et donc, vous lisez dans le marc de café pour savoir quel enfant est soit disant malade ? ? ?
N'importe quoi son papier. Sans le nom de l'enfant il n'a aucune valeur pour vous déduire une absence.


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Griselda elle sait que je cherche d'autre contrat et qu'elle me bloque mais elle s'en fout. Et pour le chômage je sais aussi que c'est 4 mois c'est pour ça que ça sera vraiment mon dernier recours si elle ne fait rien avant la fin du mois.


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Ah bah dans le message elle me dit le nom de l'enfant donc c'est bon lol


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

@Elfy01​_Comment rémunérer l’assistante maternelle si l'enfant est malade ?_​_- Pendant la maladie de l'enfant attestée par un certificat médical, l'ass mat n’est pas rémunérée, tant que le total de ces absences ne dépasse pas 5 jours dans l’année (de la date anniversaire du contrat à la date anniversaire suivante)._​_- Au-delà de 5 jours d’absence annuels, vous devez rémunérer l'ass mat SAUF si c’est elle qui a refusé d’accueillir votre enfant, alors même que le médecin n’y voyait pas de contre-indication._​_- Dans le cas d’une maladie de plus de 14 jours consécutifs ou d’une hospitalisation de plus de 14 jours consécutifs l'assistante maternelle n’est pas rémunérée._​_Au delà de ces 14 jours vous devrez soit rompre le contrat soit reprendre la rémunération habituelle._​​_ATTENTION : dans les deux cas vous devez fournir dans les 48h un certificat médical à l'ass mat pour justifier la non- rémunération de ces journées. Ce certificat devra préciser le nom de l’enfant, la nécessité qu’il soit gardé à la maison, la date du 1er jour d’absence et la durée de son_ absence.​


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Octobre 2022)

Attention ! Un certificat médical doit faire figurer le nom du malade OU du demandeur. Ici, l'enfant étant mineur, le fait que le nom apparaissant sur le document soit celui du demandeur peut se justifier. 
Par contre le document doit bien être un certificat médical terme qui doit bien y être spécifié.


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Pas dans le cas des certificats médicaux ASS MAT. Car si l'ass mat gardent plusieurs enfants d'une même famille, elle doit avoir le nom de celui qui est malade.
Il est écrit noir sur blanc que le médecin doit faire figurer le nom de l'enfant concerné par le certificat.
De toute façon cette famille cherche la petite bête, il faut qu' @Elfy01  fasse pareil.


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement en aucun cas un Certificat ne pourrait être recevable s'il ne mentionne pas le nom de l'enfant.

Si tu sais qu'elle sait que tu cherche déjà et ne se bouge pas quand même c'est qu'elle espere bien que tu demissionne ne serait ce que pour economiser la prime de rupture. Dans ce cas elle ne serait mise au courant qu'à la dernière minute dans le respect du preavis. Je lui laisserais même penser que ça peut durer longtemps, en aucun cas je ne lui dirais si j'ai des entretiens ou pas.
Si mes nerfs étaient suffisant je pousserais le bouchon à demander une derogation à ma PMI pour prendre d'autre contrat sans avoir à rompre les siens.


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Franchement c'est vraiment moche d'en arriver là...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Octobre 2022)

Trop forte j ai trouver l erreur 💪🤣🤣

Moi a votre place vue qu elle vous fait la misère , j attend le retour de l enfant et je lui dit que son arrêt de travail pour enfant malade et valable pour son travail à elle , que pour que je lui déduise des jours il m aurait fallu un certificat médical du médecin stipulant le nom et prénom de l enfant


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

Je ferais même encore pire : je fais la fiche de paie sans déduire la journée.
Et quand le maman me demande pourquoi j'ai pas déduit, je lui dis que je n'ai pas pu car le papier remis n'est pas réglementaire et que j'ai interdiction de déduire sans les bons papiers.
Interdiction de qui ? de la CAF, de PAJEMPLOI, des Impôts.... des PRUDHOMMES....


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Alors pour éventuellement « l'énerver«  recevoir au moment du départ de son enfant SI pas trop tard bien sûr les futurs PE.

Perso, les RDV sont 1/2 avant le départ du dernier soit 17h30 si départ à 18h ou carrément les derniers départs si 17h30

Oh la la des PE qui lisent doivent se dire « méfiance aux AM qui savent se défendre » 🙌🤣


----------



## Elfy01 (20 Octobre 2022)

Ok merci pour les informations. Donc quand je vais lui donner le montant du salaire je ne vais pas déduire les heures et si elle me dit quelque chose je lui dirais que son papier n'est pas recevable. Je ne pense pas qu'elle va retourner payer une consultation pour faire un certificat médical. Ah oui elle veut que je démissionne pour ne pas payer les indemnités de licenciement j'en suis quasi sûr.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Elfy01 des gens pareils j'espère qu'ils paieront un jour ou l'autre leur méchanceté !!!


----------



## Elfy01 (21 Octobre 2022)

Coucou les filles est ce que l'une d'entre vous aurez une preuve écrite que c'est bien un certificat car j'ai le ram qui m'a rappeler et ne peut pas certifier et dit qu'une ordonnance suffit. Je lui ai dit qu'il n'y avait pas le nom de l'enfant,  elle a tiquer quand même. 
Mais je voudrais une preuve écrite de la convention ou je ne sais pas mais un truc à lieu collé sous le nez


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Elfy01 , Il suffit que le parent lise l'article 105 Socle Assistante Maternelle de la Convention Collective où il est bien écrit CERTIFICAT MEDICAL

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Elfy01 (21 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup nanou91


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Elfy01 
et pour trouver plus facilement c'est page 182


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Pourquoi la ram vous a appelez la maman c est plaint vers eux ,?


----------



## Elfy01 (21 Octobre 2022)

Vous l'avez eu où la convention? Car l'autre jour j'en ai télécharger une sur internet mais ça ne devait pas être la bonne.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

regardez dans les fichiers du groupe si c'est la même que la mienne


----------



## Elfy01 (21 Octobre 2022)

Non c'est moi qui appelé le ram hier avant de poster mon message sur le forum. Vous êtes plus réactif qu'eux et du coup elle m'a rappelé ce matin.


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

C’est vrai que c’est + rapide d’avoir la réponse sur ce forum que de chercher.

Moi la première pour un tarif net en brut car le simulateur ne fonctionnait pas une fois et j’étais en « panique » car leur 0,qq chose je ne retiens pas car ça me saoule.

Le simulateur + simple pour mon cerveau 🧠 ✋ n’est-ce pas le capricorne qui se reconnaîtra 😅😂


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

Elfy01 a dit: 


> Coucou les filles est ce que l'une d'entre vous aurez une preuve écrite que c'est bien un certificat car j'ai le ram qui m'a rappeler et ne peut pas certifier et dit qu'une ordonnance suffit. Je lui ai dit qu'il n'y avait pas le nom de l'enfant,  elle a tiquer quand même.
> Mais je voudrais une preuve écrite de la convention ou je ne sais pas mais un truc à lieu collé sous le nez


encore un ram qui raconte de la m****
une ordonnance ne justifie en aucun cas que l'enfant ne peut pas être accueilli... des ordonnances j'en ai a la pelle (contraception, vaccin...) pour autant cela ne justifie pas que je ne puisse pas bosser


----------



## Nanou21 (21 Octobre 2022)

Et même si elle retournait chez le médecin pour un certificat médical, il serait caduque puisqu'anti-daté !!! Ce serai un faux donc gardez aussi le sms pour preuve ;-)


----------



## Elfy01 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ok merci


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Coucou suite à mon histoire 😂
J'ai envoyé le décompte du salaire sans déduire l'absence de l'enfant vu que son papier n'était pas bon. Je lui ai expliqué pourquoi la semaine n'avait pas été deduite
Voici la Réponse de la maman.
"Ok ben il faut  déduire la semaine et je vais voir avec le médecin pour qu il refasse un papier conforme pas de soucis"

Je fais quoi?


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Non ! Car le certificat médical doit être présenté AU RETOUR de l'enfant en accueil. Pas 1, 2  ..  ou 10 jours plus tard ! Trop tard pour cette fois ! Soyez ferme !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Ben vous faite rien 😀 c est trop tard .... 

A mon avis ce PE va être très pénible ☹️


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Elle était absente la semaine avant les vacances et ne revient que le 7 car la mère est prof donc en vacances. Donc elle va me dire qu'elle me le ramènera au retour le 7. Elle me l'avait envoyé en photo par texto


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Le certificat médical ne peut pas être antidaté. Attendez qu'elle vous le remette le 7 au retour de l'enfant. Le médecin ne pourra pas faire un acte médical un jour et remettre ce même jour un document portant une autre date. Donc vous pourrez refuser ce certificat.


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Sauf qu'elle ne va pas vouloir me payer le 5 vu que je n'aurais pas déduit la semaine tant qu'elle ne m'aura donner le nouveau certificat


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour ce moi ci rien ne vous a été présenté comme certificat médical valable. Donc pas de déduction à faire. Vous verrez le mois prochain avec la remise du certificat de travail. Mais comme on peut sans trop s'avancer se dire qu'il ne sera pas valable ...


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Le mois n'est pas finit elle peut encore me le présenter aujourd'hui ou lundi.
Mais comme dit mon mari ça m'étonnerait que le médecin veuille lui refaire un certificat surtout il faudrait que ce soit le même médecin et a sos médecin on n'a pas toujours le même. Et d'un autre médecin ne serait pas recevable on est d'accord ??


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui on est d'accord. Mais même son médecin ne pourra pas émettre un certificat médical daté du 5 par exemple, concernant une consultation effectuée le 28 du mois précédent. Pas plus qu'il ne pourra antidater un certificat médical : exemple le dater du 28 octobre alors qu'il est en fait établi le 5 novembre. Un certificat médical doit être établi et daté le jour de la consultation initiale.


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Ok merci


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Sauf si elle a un médecin en cheville mais dans tout les cas ça ne sera pas le même que la première


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je viens de faire une recherche internet. Il est pour pour un médecin d'établir un certificat médical à distance d'une consultation mais il faut que cela soit le médecin qui a procédé à l'examen du patient et le certificat doit être libellé d'une certaine façon : suite à la consultation du xxx concernant le patient yyyyy. Si pas de référence à la consultation initiale n'est faite sur le certificat de travail il n'est pas valide. Donc vérifiez bien comment est libellé le document que votre employeur va vous remettre.
Vous pouvez également dire à votre employeur que ces jours ne sont pas perdus. Qu'elle pourra les "utiliser" contre un certificat médical en bonne et due forme lors d'une prochaine maladie de son enfant.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Possible pas pour.


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Maladie fictif vue que l'enfant a été à l'école le jeudi et vendredi juste les jours où je devais la garder c'est juste pour m'emmerder excusez moi du terme


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Donc ne rien déduire. Point barre.


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Maintenant je sais que je vais rentrée en guerre avec elle.


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

dites lui simplement que le certificat aurait du être remis bien avant, que la ccn prévoit de le remettre au plus tard au retour de l'enfant, donc bien avant le départ des vacances scolaires, maintenant c'est trop tard soyez ferme et dites lui bien qu'aucune déduction sur octobre ne sera possible


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui ou j'attends de voir le certificat qu'elle va me fournir pour voir jusqu'où elle va aller 😪😡


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

article 105 du socle spécifique « assistant maternel » de la convention collective, en cas d’absence de l’enfant justifiée par un certificat médical ou un bulletin d’hospitalisation, le particulier employeur avertit le salarié dès que possible, par tous moyens. *Il transmet également le justificatif au salarié, au plus tard au retour de l’enfant.*


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je vais faire un Burn out avec elle. En plus je n'ai pas eu le contrat avec les jumeaux car on était hors délai pour commencer le contrat même si c'est moi qui démissionner ça aurait coincer par rapport à l'agrément et si je ne disais rien et les prenais quand même elle se serait fait un plaisir de m'envoyer un contrôle


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Congé inclus?? Donc si elle me le fournit le 7 a son retour elle est encore dans son droit?


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

il faut aussi que le certificat soit daté du 1er jour d'absence...


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Ok donc je vais attendre jusqu'au 31. Et on verra merci


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Octobre 2022)

Voilà Catie a tout dit.
Tu te planques derrière les PMI, Conseil Départemental.... Tu n'as pas le droit de déduire si un certificat médical n'a pas été présenté AU PLUS TARD LE JOUR DE RETOUR...
Tu expliques que le certificat médical c'est au retour de l'enfant. Qu'elle le saura pour la prochaine fois mais que là c'est pas possible sinon tu vas avoir des ennuis avec les administrations... et qu'elle en tant qu'employeur aussi...


----------



## Elfy01 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je lui ai envoyé un message pour lui expliquer et lui dire que ces 5jours de maladie seront déduit au prochain certificat médical légal. Pas de réponse pour l'instant. Je sens les emmerdes arriver 🤣... de toute façon cette histoire va mal finir. Mon mari me dit qu'il va falloir que je démissionne car connaissant les antécédents qu'elle a eu avec l'ancienne assistante maternelle je vais avoir soit les prud'hommes ou une plainte pour maltraitance. Je n'ai rien à me reprocher je vous rassure loin de là j'ai toujours fait mon boulot mais elle va me pousser à bout et je vais y laisser ma santé surtout mes nerfs. Mais ça fait suer pour rester correcte que ce soit moi qui cède....
Demission pas de chômage et plus d'autre contrat en vue.


----------



## Elfy01 (2 Novembre 2022)

Coucou, Bon suite de mes péripéties
J'ai reçu ce matin un message que j'étais licencié qu'elle avait trouver une autre assmat. Youpi...
Que je ne faisais pas mon préavis comme je lui avait dit donc là par contre j'ai rectifié car je ne lui ai jamais dit ça, preuve à l'appui d'un échange de SMS.
Et là stupeur... elle m'envoie "ben je vous informe que vous n'effectuerez pas votre préavis au vu de ce qui m'a été rapporté par plusieurs personnes concernant la prise en charge de ma fille. Que je recevrais un recommandé en ce sens."

Je suis rester sans voix. Je lui ai demandé plus de détails sur la prise en charge, je n'ai pas eu de réponse.
Mon mari avait du le voir dans sa boule de cristal.
J'ai toujours fait mon boulot correctement et là on me balance ça pouha coup de massue....
Je suis curieuse de savoir de quoi elle m'accuse car je n'ai rien à me reprocher.

Peut elle me licencier pour faute grave sans preuve hormis des témoignages de gens, je ne trouve pas de chose concrète pour les assistante maternelle sur internet?

Jusqu'au bout elle me fera suer....


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

On peut licencier une AM pour faute mais il faut alors respecter la procédure qui consiste à convoquer la salariée en entretient préallable au licenciement pour qu'elle puisse se défendre (et se faire assister si elle le souhaite). Il faut que la faute soit "lourde" pour qu'elle permette un licenciement sans préavis. Il faut également la prouver, un ouïe dire ne suffit pas, evidement.
Toute fois elle pourra toujours tenter ainsi. Libre à toi d'aller ensuite au tribunal pour licenciement abusif.
Cela prendra du temps et de l'energie.

Ma vraie question est: souhaitais tu ne plus travailler avec cette personne? Si la réponse est oui alors concentre toi sur cette bonne nouvelle: c'est chose faite, tu ne travailleras plus avec elle. De plus elle endosse la responsabilité de la rupture en faisant un retrait d'enfant.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Prévenir votre puéricultrice de ce PE malhonnête etc ...anticiper car elle va appeler la PMI et VOUS SALIR.

C’est TERRIBLE ce genre de PE et écouter votre mari pour ses prédilections 😏😉 courage à la nouvelle AM 👎🏼


----------



## Elfy01 (2 Novembre 2022)

Je me suis réjouis et c'est vite redescendu...
Mais oui je vais informer la pmi et éviter de me prendre la tête


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Alors ce soir … Q est malade (son conjoint) 

« Qu’il mette un masque vis à vis de son fils »

Ce qui m’intéresse c’est SON fils.


----------



## Elfy01 (2 Novembre 2022)

Elle m'a déduite la semaine d'arrêt de sa fille alors que je lui ai dit que son papier n'était pas recevable. Je suis furax


----------



## Elfy01 (2 Novembre 2022)

Je lui ai donné le décompte mais elle l'a fait à sa sauce


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Novembre 2022)

Grrr bon c'est déjà super qu'elle vous licencie çà vous évite la démission ! par contre téléphoner à la PMI pour donner VOTRE version car ce genre de PE pue la délation même si c'est du n'importe quoi ... j'espère qu'elle va faire tout dans les règles de l'art pour la fin de contrat ? et je dirais bon courage à la prochaine ass mat en espérant que celle-ci va savoir s'imposer dès le départ (ou pas) ! cette maman a un problème et oui je dis du mal mais il faut avouer qu'elle est gratinée encore celle-ci ! vous déduire la semaine d'arrêt j'espère que çà ne lui portera pas chance !!! pauvre petite sauter d'une ass mat à une autre ...


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

En même temps si on se mets à la place de ce PE, si mon souvenir est bon, elle doit se dire que depuis septembre elle a continué à te payer la mensu de son aînée + celle de sa cadette bien qu'elle avait besoin de moins d'heure pour la seconde. 
Elle doit donc se dire que même en retirant 5 jours de maladie et un mois de préavis pour les 2 contrats que tu n'es pas si perdante car si elle avait mieux calculé les choses, elle aurait fait un retrait d'enfant pour les 2 l'été dernier et le préavis aurait été terminé en septembre.
Il est certain qu'elle cherche par tous les moyens à descendre ses frais, à limiter la casse du moins pour elle.
Pour peu qu'elle t'avais demandé à l'avance si un Avenant à la baisse était envisageable à la rentrée mais que tu avais laissé planner le doute, elle a peut être le sentiment de s'être fait avoir?

Si elle percervers avec un licenciement pour faute lourde et que tu décide d'aller au tribunal tu seras à temps d'inclure dans le dossier le problème de la minoration de salaire pour maladie de l'enfant avec un Certificat Médicale "à-la-va-comme-j'te-pousse"...

Je trouve quand même bien triste de se quitter de cette manière là.


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

Je ne lui avait rien laisser espérer c'est plutôt le contraire. Je n'aurais pas du faire de sentiment et prendre les contrats qui s'étaient présenté à la rentrée et j'aurais démissionner qu'après. 
Enfin Bref la procédure est en cours j'ai reçu un mail de pajemploi hier pour m'informer que les contrats étaient arrêter. Y a plus qu'à attendre son courrier.


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

La question c'est: quand est ce qu'elle a évoqué oralement pour la 1ere fois cette possibilité d'Avenant à la baisse et que lui avais tu répondu?

Si sa 1ere demande était le 1er septembre pour le 1er septembre et dans la foulée tu as répondu non par écrit en refusant l'Avenant. Elle s'est alors exposée toute seule à ce refus. Et tu n'avais alors pas de moyen de "choisir" d'autres demandes ne sachant pas que ça allait se produire.
On ne peut quand même pas démissionner à tout bout de champ au profit de nouvelle demande, surtout si rien n'indique qu'on arrêterait ceux déjà en cours. Qu'en serait il des enfants dans cette histoire?

Par contre si la 1ere demande oral était déjà avant le 1er septembre, oui pour éviter que ça se termine en eaux de boudins mieux valait être assez claire avec un "désolée mais nous avions convenu d'un contrat avec une rémunération, si votre demande de baisse d'heure signifie une baisse de mon salaire sachant que POLEmploi ne me remboursera alors pas cette perte je ne pourrais l'accepter", là elle avait le temps de te trouver une remplaçante, de te faire faire un préavis ou bien toi d'accepter d'autres propositions qui te convenaient mieux et démissionner.

Ce qui me surprends aussi dans cette histoire c'est que si je me souviens bien il y a une fille ainée que tu avais en perisco mais qui ne venait déjà plus du tout depuis la rentrée, c'est bien ça? Pourquoi n'a t elle pas déjà rompu au moins ce contrat là si elle savait qu'elle n'avait plus besoin de toi pour son aînée? Cela lui aurait au moins fait économiser un mois et t'aurait libéré une place pour accepter un autre contrat.

On apprends de cette histoire qu'il faut essayer d'être le plus claire possible. 
Qu'on peut poser des jalons dès le 1er entretient en expliquant bien que le contrat signé vaut pour engagement jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école de l'enfant à priori, qu'un changement risque de ne pas être possible ou bien pas sans augmenter le taux horaire.
Perso je donne une grille de taux horaire en fonction du contrat, les PE ne sont donc pas surpris en cas de demande de modification.
Qu'il faut aussi toujours garder les coordonnées des autres demandes... même si à la dernière minute il y a des chances pour que ces Familles là aient finalement trouvé par ailleurs.

Bien sur toutes nos précautions ne suffisent pas toujours...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Novembre 2022)

Vous avez déjà effectué votre préavis vous avez eu la lettre de licenciement ?


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

Non je n'ai pas eu la lettre encore pour l'instant j'ai eu l'annonce que j'étais licencié par SMS. Et que je ne faisais pas mon preavis


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

J'ai été mis au courant le 31 août que les heures diminuer car elle avait un contrat de 20h vu qu'elle est prof. Et quelle etait en attente de savoir si le rectorat aller lui trouver d'autre contrat. Mais je pense qu'elle est grillé au rectorat due à ses retards répétitif. Et ne savais pas si la deuxième aller a l'école.  Elle m'a fait miroiter jusqu'au 12 septembre. Et c'est début octobre qu'elle a décidé de retirer la grande.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Novembre 2022)

Elle vous dit que vous ne ferez pas le préavis , ok

Mais celui ci doit quand même être payer sauf erreur de ma part 

Donc si vous avez encore pas reçu votre lettre de licenciement elle ne peu pas déjà déclarer sur Pajemploi la fin de contrat


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

Je lui ai dit que si je ne le faisait pas il devait etre payer quand meme. Pas de reponse et hier en fin d'après-midi mail de pajemploi avec la liste des papiers que l'employeur doit me fournir


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Novembre 2022)

Oui donc ça veux dire que hier elle a clôturer le contrat alors quand vous avez pas reçu votre lettre de préavis ....

Un PE qui fait comme bon lui semble sans se préoccuper des lois


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Bon, inutile de s'enerver à l'avance (même s'il faut s'attendre à tout) car ce PE peut très bien avoir acter la fin de contrat auprès de PAJEmploi en mentionnant bien le solde de tout compte comprenant tout ce qu'elle doit payer et dans le même temps envoyer par RAR le lettre de rupture assortie du montant du solde de tout compte et des papiers de fin de contrat. Dès lors que le préavis n'est pas effectué c'est donc possible de faire une économie de timbre ;-) En bref tu verras bien à reception.

Il est certain qu'en venant te demander une reduction de contrat le 31/08 pour le 01/09, surtout si l'eventualité n'a jamais été abordée avec toi avant, elle s'exposait à ton refus et je comprends mieux ton sentiment amère.

Donc si je comprends bien concernant l'ainée, tu as continué à l'accueillir jusqu'à fin septembre mais plus du tout depuis début octobre, c'est bien ça? Pourquoi n'a t elle pas entamé la rupture pour la grande dès début octobre? Elle n'y a pas pensé? C'est curieux, non?


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

Fin de contrat avec juste le salaire d'octobre tout le reste 0,00 c'est écrit noir sur blanc dans le tableau.
J'ai eu pajemploi au téléphone qui m'ont invité à contacter la maman car elle n'a pas à mettre fin à mon contrat avant que j'ai reçu ma lettre de licenciement.
Chose que j'ai faite voici sa reponse
"Bonjour je ne modifierai rien du tout je vous ai dit que vous alliez recevoir un courrier recommandé concernant votre licenciement
Je n ai rien a d autre a vous dire par message mais vous pourrez entamer une procédure aux prud'hommes par la suite 
Bonne journée "

Voilà où on en est. Je suis dépité.


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

Et même si elle joue sur licenciement pour faute et non retrait d'enfant elle me doit quand même mon préavis.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Novembre 2022)

C est bien ce que je disais elle peu pas mettre fin au contrat alors que vous avez pas reçu votre lettre de préavis ....

Eh ben elle est gonflé juste le salaire d octobre .... Les cp, la prime de rupture ( si vous y avez droit ) elle en fait quoi ? 

PE de très mauvaise fois qui a juste envie de vous faire cric et qui sait très bien qu elle est en tort vue qu elle vous dit de saisir les prud'hommes 

Elle travaillait cette maman ? Marié ou vie en couple ?


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

Elle a tout faux. J'ai rdv la semaine prochaine avec la direction du travail et les syndicats on été mit au courant. 
Oui prof en lycée et séparé depuis un an c'est de là que ça a commencé à merder. Les retards à répétition, le délai de prévenance pas respecter, retard de paiement et fiche de paie, les enfants pas soignés. On ne peut pas batifoler et s'occuper de ses enfants. Et après on m'accuse moi!!! Je suis pressé de recevoir ma lettre pour voir de quoi on m'accuse et je pense que par la suite il va y avoir des têtes qui vont tomber car ceux qui m'accuse on intérêt d'avoir le cul propre comme dirait mon mari 😂


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Novembre 2022)

La bonne nouvelle vue qu elle travaille c est qu elle est solvable 

Vous avez bien raison surtout ne vous laisser pas faire 💪


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Novembre 2022)

Rho punaise, il y a des règles à respecter, un PE ne fait pas ce qu'il veut comme il en a envie...... 
Gardez bien tous ses messages, la direction du travail et les prud'hommes vont adorer...


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Bon et bien là effectivement il te reste à aller au tribunal. Pfff, c'est franchement relou...
Bon courage...


----------



## Elfy01 (3 Novembre 2022)

C'est clair... j'aurais bien voulu éviter. Le ram m'a donné les coordonnées d'un conciliateur juridique on verra s'il arrive à la résonner et si on peut éviter les prud'hommes mais j'en doute...


----------



## Chouchou301 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Elfy01 , des nouvelles de vos employeurs ?


----------



## Elfy01 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour ça fait 2 jours que je dois poster des nouvelles mais pas le temps.
Alors licenciement abusif car pour que sa faute grave soit recevable il aurait fallu qu'elle me licencie sur le champs et non 20 jours après. Sa lettre n'est pas recevable non plus en plus il y a mon nom qui apparaît nul part. J'ai lancé une procédure auprès de mon assurance avec la protection juridique et une procédure va être lancer aux prud'hommes avec leur soutien. Et peut-être avec les syndicats.
Je ne sais plus si je l'avais mentionné mais elle a déposé une plainte qui a été classée sans suite par le procureur. 
J'attends le retour du conciliateur voir s'il arrivera à lui faire entendre raison.
Elle ne m'a pas fournit ni mon certificat de travail, ni mon solde de tout compte, ni l'attestation employeur. Du coup recommandé pour qu'elle m'envoie les papier.


----------



## kikine (15 Novembre 2022)

lol elle a déposé plainte pour quel motif?


----------



## Elfy01 (15 Novembre 2022)

Pour avoir lâcher la main de sa fille sur le trottoir


----------



## Chouchou301 (15 Novembre 2022)

Waouh et bien votre PE est acharnée dans sa procédure (abusive)... elle va s'en mordre les doigts... 
Bon courage à vous et revenez nous donnez des nouvelles, les expériences (bonnes ou mauvaises) des unes et des autres peuvent toujours nous servir... 
Merci pour votre retour


----------



## Sandrine2572 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et les policer ou gendarme perdent leur temps à prendre se genre de plainte


----------



## Elfy01 (15 Novembre 2022)

Merci, oui je vous tiendrais au courant. Et oui les policiers ont bien rigolé quand ils m'ont appelé pour me dire que je devais venir au commissariat. Et une heure après il m'appeler pour me dire que c'était plus la peine le procureur avait classé sans suite. Par contre moi j'ai déposé une main courante.


----------



## Elfy01 (30 Novembre 2022)

Coucou à toutes, je viens donner des news.
Alors j'ai envoyé un recommandé a madame pour qu'elle me donne mes papiers de fin de contrat le 10 novembre car hormis le torchon de lettre de licenciement je n'avais rien. 
Bah je vous laisse deviner.... elle n'a pas été le chercher. Donc je suis en train de me prendre la tête avec pôle emploi pour leur transmettre les 36 dernières bulletin de salaire.
Hier j'ai vu l'avocat de ma protection juridique qui va lui envoyer une mise en demeure pour me fournir les papiers, et les sommes qu'elle me doit et si sous 8 jours nous n'avons rien. On saisit les prud'hommes. Car comme elle dit on ne se fait pas justice soit même, il y a des lois et des devoirs...
Voilà on avance douuuuceeeemennnnt mais sûrement. A bientôt


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Novembre 2022)

Elfi01, encore un employeur qui fait ses propres règles. Cela devient une nouvelle mode. Courage et patience pour la suite. J'attends encore d'être payée de mon salaire de novembre 2021 alors que j'ai gagné aux prud'hommes en septembre 2022. Il a fallu qu'un huissier aille leur signifier le jugement des prud'hommes car ils n'ont jamais été chercher les recommandés ni de mon avocat, ni du tribunal des prud'hommes. Maintenant nous allons passer au recouvrement par voie d'huissier. C'est très long ! Heureusement, protection juridique. Bref, un employeur qui m'a bien fait sentir que je n'étais que sa subordonnée et que c'était lui qui dictait ses règles. Et me rémunérer n'en faisait pas partie. Également tous les documents de fin de contrat remis étaient faux. Il est également condamné à me les remettre. Et pour tout cela 20 euros d'astreinte par jour de retard. Si j'arrive à récupérer les sommes prévues au jugement, ça la été le jackpot ! 
Courage à vous ! Ne lâchez rien !


----------



## Chouchou301 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Elfy,
Eh bien ces PE sont "croisés" avec des ânes pour être aussi têtus ???
La justice va les ramener à la raison, ils ne feront pas ce qu'ils veulent, ils ont des droits, mais aussi des obligations.
Bon courage à vous, ne lâchez pas, c'est vote dû !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Elfy01

Ce qui est INACCEPTABLE aussi bien pour les assistantes maternelles que pour les propriétaires qui ont leurs appart squatés *qu’il n’y ait pas de justice RAPIDE 

« *Tu ne paies pas, hop on te saisit sur ton salaire direct pour les AM ou on te vire de l’appart … (problème récurrent pour ces 2 problèmes en ce moment)

Que l’on soit obligé de faire des procédures à n’en pas finir pour obtenir ou pas satisfaction.

📢 La *TRÈS BONNE NOUVELLE* elle a un boulot donc SOLVABLE et devra payer

L’avocat devrait voir même pour *préjudice financier et moral car le stress engendré + PLAINTE abusive *

Il ne faut pas lâcher le morceau c’est certain et heureusement assurance et ******************************************************** 👍

Bon courage et plein de ténacité mais je ne me fais aucun souci à ce niveau là 👏


----------



## Elfy01 (30 Novembre 2022)

Merci je ne vais rien lâcher mais j'avoue qu'il y a des jours plus durs. Mon médecin m'a donné des cachets pour dormir, j'ai perdu 6 kg mais bon ça c'est un mal pour un bien lol.


----------

